# Photo Scavenger Hunt



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

We had a photo scevenger hunt for Halloween this year. I typed up a list of all sorts of halloweeny things and sent my friends out around town in costume to take pictures of as many items as they could in an hour and a half. They split up into 3 teams and headed off in separate directions. One team went downtown, another team went up through the college and into the neighborhoods, and the other team went to a shopping center.

Here's the list and a link to the pictures they took.

http://www.dotphoto.com/go.asp?l=ookpik&P=tatertot&SID=181366&CID=0&Show=Y&E=Y

5 murder weapons
1 black cat
3 carved pumpkins
1 staged death scene
Eye of Newt (no one got this one)
team member jumping in a leaf pile
2 tricks
2 treats
werewolf
*most witches in 1 shot
*most ghosts in 1 shot
*most bats in 1 shot
2 skeletons
4 spiders
team member kissing a pumpkin
7 tombstones
team member riding a broom
1 crystal ball
1 fortune teller
large knife
1 trick or treat bag
a coffin
something severed
hay bale
bigfoot
fangs
eyeballs
people being scared
3 ways to kill a vampire
candy corn
zombies
something radioactive
clowns
ghostly orbs
haunted house
pumpkin pie
roadkill
lucky charm
a party other than the one you're attending
a raven
a lit candle not inside of a jack-o-lantern
a dead tree
an axe
the scariest thing you can find
a mummy
an obituary from today's paper
a cave entrance
a turnip
Elvis
snakes
the inside of a carved pumpkin
brains
3 or more plastic pumpkins
a hearse
spider webs
eye of newt

I would suggest leaving off items such as the most witches in a shot because it was rather difficult to count. Upon their return, the photos were shared, and the items were counted. An attempt to verify the items was made. However, it was difficult to decide which team had the most of something. The tallies were so close, it was decided that everyone won. Luckily, we had enough goodies stashed away to give everyone a prize.


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

*I meant Scavenger hunt...*

Guess I should have previewed the post.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah it's ok. This is a really cool idea. I'm gonna have to remember this if and when I have a halloween party


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you guys had fun. One halloween a couple years ago I had a guy ask me for a picture of a german sheperd or Jesus Christ. I had neither and could only give him candy. Like I said, sounds like fun.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great idea there. Did each team bring there own digital camera? Were you able to download right away to look at the pics or just review them from the cameras?


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone brought their own digital cameras. When they got back, I put them on my computer so everyone could see them at the same time.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love this idea, your website is great! I have to check out all the pics when I have more time. WOW!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

the pics were too Funny! Looks like everyone had a great time. they were very creative gathering their items.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome idea, looks like it was a blast!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That does look like fun!

What was your party's times? Did everyone go out or did some stay back?

I'd like to try something like this, what else did you do at your party?


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

*What we did at the party...*

I wanted to send them out at 5:30 when the party started so they'd have some daylight to see, but we had some straglers. It did give everyone time to much on the food and mingle with their groups. Once everyone arrived, they were sent out with their teams all at the same time. That way, they all had to be back at the same time. They made it back by 8:30 (they left at 7). Then everyone ate more while I loaded the pictures on the computer. Ev eryone gathered around (luckily, I have a large enough monitor for everyone to see). We laughed at the pictures and I tried to doa count of what everyone had checked off their lists. It was really too close to call, so they all got prizes. While I was loading the pictures on the computer, I also had an old Halloween cartoon playing on another computer. That was about it. Everyon ran for the hills after that. I was the only one that stayed behind so that if anyone got back early, they wouldn't be waiting out in the cold.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I had heard about photo scavenger hunts, and if you are dealing with a "normal" group of people it may be fun. Since we had almost 100 people at the party it would have been too difficult. PLUS, I have the honor of having Vlad, Black Cat, One of the Devils Rejects, SlightlyMad and Turtle at the party. If you've ever seen what they can do to my house on a monthly basis, you'd understand why sending them out on their own, at night, to wreak havoc with this end of the state would NOT be a good idea! They must remain under constant supervision!  Gotta luv 'em!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds like a fun thing to do ..I doubt I could get the peeps that come to my party to do it though unless every stop was at a bar .....ahaha


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

I wanted more people at the party, so we could have had more teams. And I guess it helped that it was a dry party.


----------

